# Hatchetfish with ich!



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

So, I got my first set of hatchet fish about half a year ago. One had ich and gave it to the whole tank (55 community). Today, i got a second set of hatchet fish. Its been the second day and....you guessed it...one of them has ich! Oh boy!

Anyways, no other fish have been infected and from what I remember, fish typically only get it once?

Anyways, i dont want to treat the whole tank again. i have a ten gallon that has been sitting empy with water in it for a year. obviously it has no cycle and the water must be really old and yucky (oops). If I drain this ten gallon tank completely and wash the gravel with water and vinegar, do you think i could fill it up with my 55 tank water, tranfer all the hatchets (just in case, or all fish that have not had ich before) and cure them there? i am willing to do daily water changes if that is a must. I have some copper medication and salt. I'd rather not do it in the 55 because I have plants and a clown loach (does not like salt)

What do you think. i kind of need a response ASAP!

Thanks again


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

double post...ooops


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

How accurate is the info. on this page?

It says that raising the temp to 86 will prevent the ich from attaching to fish. I will try that.

Are any of these fish not able to withstand that temp.?:

Khuli loach
Clown Loach
Cardinal tetra
Rummy-nose tetra
Hatchet fish
Ottos
Rubber-lip pleco

Also would you recommend a salt bath, or that too stressful for the hatchets?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

hmm don't kno about salt, might add just a little, and I wouldn't reccomend going to 86 maybe try 82ish


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're going to raise the temp, do it slowly. This will allow the fish to accumulate the the temp. hmmm salt baths i dont usually recommend. I would just raise the temp slowly and get some ich medication and dose your tank. Ich spreads quickly so most likely your other fish will end up with it anyways.
the fact that your 10 gallon would not be cycled would put your fish at risk if you put them in there. IMO you would be safer keeping them in their main tank.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright guys. thanks for the advice. I have copper medication. however, won't this do damage to my plants (only frogbit and anacharis, but still...)? also, do I half dose for my clown loach? if so, do i treat twice as long or the same time? I have the temp raising at about 2 degrees per hour. and I also added a few airstones for added aeration.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen hatchet fish in discus tanks, so I don't think 82 or even 84 would be a problem for them. I think the tetra and ottos will be fine, too. Don't know about the salt or the loaches. Soft-water fish don't all do well in it. Air-stones are always a good idea when medicating or raising the temp. 

I've never heard of just temperature, usual high temp + med or temp + salt. Ich actually developes faster in warmer water, but that gets it to the med susceptible stage faster and I think the fish fight it off better.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok. I guess I will medicate the tank then. I read somewhere that at 86 degrees it stopped reproducing... I will medicate now. Also, should I continue with daily water changes and medicate the new water? Finally do I half dose for the loaches? If so, do I dose for twice as long?

its Mardel Coppersafe


----------

